# KC SHOOT OUT Jan 21-22 - PRO Points = Pro Dress Code



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

PROS shooting the KC Shoot-Out - Jan 21-22

(Its a Pro Points event..)
DRESS CODE IN EFFECT

If (at the time of the shoot) your an NFAA Registered Pro (Dues Paid)...you'll be required to meet the Code.

PLEASE pass the word!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

http://www.independencebowhunters.org/


Just in case you need the link to the shoot


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Always a great event and well ran!

DB


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Glad you're getting the Pro Points word out on this shoot Chuck. Not only didn't I see this on the NFAA site as a Points shoot (and again, I did not receive my notification from the NFAA either that the shoot had been sanctioned ) but even the Shoot-Out flyer and registration forms do not mention this! Why sanction a shoot for Pro Points and not advertise the fact?!

P.S. Any word on Vegas in terms of Points assigned and whether notifications will be sent out on that one beforehand?

>>------->


----------



## DevotedArcher (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey Jeff, its Tobi. I'm sorry I didn't put the information about the pro points on the flyer because I thought that was the "Pro-Am" part of my flyer covered that. I thought that was a given, its been like that for 7 years. For the NFAA website I don't know why it wasn't in there. I sent them my money and flyer awhile ago and they show me on the calendar on the website but that was it. Last year I got an ad in the magazine but not this time. I will try it get it out more next year. We would love to have you come out and shoot.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

So, if we are shooting in the "money" division but are NOT a registered pro, the dress code is not enforced?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

underdog145 said:


> So, if we are shooting in the "money" division but are NOT a registered pro, the dress code is not enforced?



From what I have seen in many years there no dress code for pros. Look like joes to me! LOL
DB


----------



## DevotedArcher (Jul 10, 2003)

Very funny DB. The dress code is for a shooter who is a Pro with a Pro Card with NFAA. If you are just shooting in the money class you do not need to be in dress code. However, if you are a pro but have not paid your pro dues you will NOT receive pro points for shooting the tournament. DB, why haven't you registered???? lol.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

DevotedArcher said:


> Very funny DB. The dress code is for a shooter who is a Pro with a Pro Card with NFAA. If you are just shooting in the money class you do not need to be in dress code. However, if you are a pro but have not paid your pro dues you will NOT receive pro points for shooting the tournament. DB, why haven't you registered???? lol.


Not in the stars this year. Killing me not coming. My scores suck! Work in progress. Not like I would win any way. LOL

How come you didnt post this event in regional shoots area? Your slipping!

Hoping and may go to indoor nationals if I can get my shooting going and I will! Hoping the old man Pridgen will be back in shape be there as well.

Wolf44 going to bring his camera and get pictures. 
DB


----------



## DevotedArcher (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey DB, if your scores suck then that means you need more practice!!!! If you didn't plan on winning away then why don't you come down with some friends and practice????? lol. We will miss you, it seems like we usually get the whole state of OK here but its not happening this year. We are way down on our numbers and I'm sad. I can't keep going like this, the club could shut down this tournament any year now. I even purchased 5 more bales to help keep Sunday to 2 lines but that was a waste of money. 

Anyway, I'm not slipping. This tournament is in the Regional listings under the Northern section. Did you look in the right place? When I saw Dean a couple of months ago I don't think he was planning on coming to indoor nationals. They are having health issues but I think he was hoping to make it to his last outdoor nationals this summer in PA. It looks like I will see you at Nationals. Good luck with that practice.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

DevotedArcher said:


> Hey DB, if your scores suck then that means you need more practice!!!! If you didn't plan on winning away then why don't you come down with some friends and practice????? lol. We will miss you, it seems like we usually get the whole state of OK here but its not happening this year. We are way down on our numbers and I'm sad. I can't keep going like this, the club could shut down this tournament any year now. I even purchased 5 more bales to help keep Sunday to 2 lines but that was a waste of money.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm not slipping. This tournament is in the Regional listings under the Northern section. Did you look in the right place? When I saw Dean a couple of months ago I don't think he was planning on coming to indoor nationals. They are having health issues but I think he was hoping to make it to his last outdoor nationals this summer in PA. It looks like I will see you at Nationals. Good luck with that practice.


Oldman getting his strength back slowly, work in progress. I think your going to get some okies this week. Talk to Jame today and he said he considering coming. I would always place it in southern as well. Southern is kansas. More places the more see it.

OMG I would hate to see this tournament not happen. So many good times and I know its allot of work. Last year seemed like a good crowd. Economy sucks and folks are hurting.
DB


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

Just out of curiosity what is the dress code? 
Is everyone wearing the same color pants and socks with a certain color shirt? I am having trouble finding where it is written please help. 
How does this really effect the shoot, the shooters and the participation?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Fleahop said:


> Just out of curiosity what is the dress code?
> Is everyone wearing the same color pants and socks with a certain color shirt? I am having trouble finding where it is written please help.
> How does this really effect the shoot, the shooters and the participation?
> 
> Thanks Mike



There is no dress code at this event.
DB


----------



## DevotedArcher (Jul 10, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> There is no dress code at this event.
> DB


To answer the question of the dress code, I'm not sure what it is because I'm not a pro. It use to be dress slacks (No jeans) and a collar shirt. Chuck Cooley would be the one to ask that question. I didn't go by the dress code because I did not receive a current list of who was a current NFAA pro and who wasn't. Nobody complained so I didn't worry about it. The pro's having a dress has been an arguement forever. Some people seem to think the archer looks more respected in "office attair" than in their street clothes, it doesn't make them shoot better just look better.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

DevotedArcher said:


> To answer the question of the dress code, I'm not sure what it is because I'm not a pro. It use to be dress slacks (No jeans) and a collar shirt. Chuck Cooley would be the one to ask that question. I didn't go by the dress code because I did not receive a current list of who was a current NFAA pro and who wasn't. Nobody complained so I didn't worry about it. The pro's having a dress has been an arguement forever. Some people seem to think the archer looks more respected in "office attair" than in their street clothes, it doesn't make them shoot better just look better.



Maybe I'm old but like the idea of pros looking like pros. If we ever want the pro sport to grow you need to clean up the pro div.
DB


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

A dress code is a hard thing to write down in a few words. 

For example: I attended a Fita event in Florida. This was my first. I like to look nice when I go to new places and meet new people. I was dressed in Designer Jeans, Very nice button down shirt, Herring Bone sports jacket, Custom made Boots, etc I was dressed very nice, one of the best dressed there. But I wasn't allowed to shoot until i went to the Dollar store and bought a 8 dollar pair of Khaki paints that looked like crap.

Granted the days off all white were impressive but wasn't that one of the reasons that the group broke off from the NAA in 1934. And today USA archery/NAA is getting more lax's on the dress code.

The problem is people don't do what they know is right. Morals, Class and good taste i.e. Common since seems to be over looked. Tasteful attire should be worn but writing that will be tough in todays society. I think A nice pair of jeans should be accepted when worn with the right collared shirt and a belt. So where and how do we draw the line?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

It's easy....

We drew the line at no Denim.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I guess that the "no Denim" rule was NOT in effect at Lancaster's? Scroll through the pictures on the General Discussion area:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1678724 

You will see several "card carrying Pros" wearing denim, some are NOT wearing denim, but I think there are more that are than those that aren't.
I can only conclude that LANCASTER'S wasn't a "dress code enforced event" for the PROS??? Yes, some are ASA or IBO Pros...but many are NFAA Pros, too

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Tom, as far as I know Lancasters is not a NFAA Pro Sanctioned event and therefore the dress code is not part of their rules. KC Shoot-Out, IA Pro Am, etc., paid a Pro Point sanctioning fee to the NFAA and therefore any NFAA Pros competing in the Championship classes should be abiding by the NFAA Pro dress code. Same thing for Vegas where the winners in the male, female, and senior freestyle Championship Divisions can win additional money if they are NFAA Pros. Hence Vegas is also a NFAA Pro sanctioned event.

>>------->


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Tom, as far as I know Lancasters is not a NFAA Pro Sanctioned event and therefore the dress code is not part of their rules. KC Shoot-Out, IA Pro Am, etc., paid a Pro Point sanctioning fee to the NFAA and therefore any NFAA Pros competing in the Championship classes should be abiding by the NFAA Pro dress code. Same thing for Vegas where the winners in the male, female, and senior freestyle Championship Divisions can win additional money if they are NFAA Pros. Hence Vegas is also a NFAA Pro sanctioned event.
> 
> >>------->


That is what I figured, but wasn't sure. Thanks for the clarification.

T


----------

